# French bulldog puppies



## Dalton (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi All,
Here are my French bulldog puppies, they have smooth temperament with friendly nature and demonstrated to be very pleasing for people of all ages.


----------



## GDAD (Sep 29, 2014)

this is molly 9 weeks old king charles x poodle


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2014)

Cute puppies!  GDAD, Molly looks so precious! :love_heart:


----------



## Ina (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh goody puppies, I never tire of seeing them.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 30, 2014)

Just love Puppies...


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 6, 2014)

I enjoyed your pictures Dalton!  We should all have smooth temperament with friendly nature!


----------

